# Remote Desktop Sicherheit



## Roman Locher (24. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte über das Internet einen Server administrieren. Wie sicher ist die eingebaute Remote Desktop Funktion von Windows? Soll ich die Kommunkation besser über SSH tunneln? Hat jemand Tipps, wie man die Sicherheit bei der Fernwartung optimieren kann?


----------



## Johannes Postler (24. Februar 2004)

Also ich denke, wenn du ein ordentliches Passwort verwendest dürfte es da keine Probleme geben. Mit ordentliches Passwort meine ich eines, das Zahlen enthält, wenn möglich keinen Sinn ergibt und nicht 4 Zeichen hat.
Ich verwende soetwas auch, funktionieren tut es bestens und mit der Sicherheit hatte ich noch nie ein Problem.


----------



## Norbert Eder (27. Februar 2004)

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall über SSH tunneln, man kann sich nicht genug schützen.

Solltest Du eine fixe IP besitzen, wäre es auch ratsam, nur eben diese IP freizuschalten.

lG,
Nitro


----------

